# Hey, Shipwreck



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

I understand you have a Walther P99 and a SW99, just curious about the differences and if none, then why do you have both? I don't mean to be rude, just curious.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have both because in Nov 2005, I was looking for a P99 A/S new in my area. I had no luck. I looked everywhere (I won't buy a gun w/o seeing it first).

Anyway - I went to the large Houston Reliant gun show, and had no luck finding an A/S in anything but a 40 cal. But, I did see a SW99 for $437 new. At this point in time, the SW99s were just being discontinued, and they were no longer importing the P99 A/S (only the QA). So, it was the SW99 or nothing. I had been looking and calling all over Texas prior to this gunshow.

I looked at the SW99 a lot, and compared it to the 40 cal P99 next to it. For the price, I jumped at it. It is a great gun.

I shot the SW99 more accurately than a 1911 I had bought right afterwards, too.

The next month, my shop was able to track down a compact P99 A/S, but no full size. So, for a full size gun, it as me and my SW99 until the summer of 2006. It was then, after Walther USA had started re-importing the P99s with the A/S trigger that I was finally able to get my hands on one.

Now, owning both - as well as that SW99 served me for all those months, I do slightly prefer the P99. I find it a tiny bit more accurate. I also prefer the way the P99 looks.

I do notice that 1 handed, the SW99 grip is more comfortable. 2 handed, I like the P99 grip better. Both are more ergonomic than any other gun I have held, though.

And, they are pretty much the same gun. The SW99 frame is made by Walther. The 2 guns operate exactly the same. Neither has caused me a lick of trouble.

I have all 3 hard chromed


----------



## LegionnaireZ (Oct 22, 2006)

*Hard Chromed*

Ship,

The more i look at the slides on your P99 and SW99 i like the hard chromed look,

where did you get that done?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Tripp Research did them. He went up a few dollars on 3-1-06 - Two of them were right under $100. The full size was $115 with return shipping.

I can't recommend him, however. They totally screwed up a 1911 I sent to them early this year. Sent it back a 2nd times for them to fix it, and it was still messed up (the finish). I've posted the story in detail on another thread, previously.

Anyway, I could not recommend them, nor would I use them again. Other people all have glowing stories of them. And I did too at first. But not now.

As for the SW99 and P99 - generally - whenever I get a duplicate of a gun I already own, I always end up selling 1 of them. I've done it every time in the past. This time, however, I will try to resist that urge. I like the SW99 just fine. But now that I do have the P99, its all I generally use. But, the SW99 is discontinued, and it is hard chromed. So, I'm gonna try to use better judgement and keep it. Even if it doesn't see much use anymore...


----------



## LegionnaireZ (Oct 22, 2006)

Ok... that makes since... sounds like they are kind of getting sloppy... i do like that slide though... lol

I like the P99 in black but i also like the contrast of the hard chromed... when i first heard "hard chromed" i thought... dang, that's the last thing i want is a shiny *bling* gun... i want something more... umm... i dunno... inconspicuous (if i spelled that right) 

the QPQ finish is nice but i like the color of the hard chrome better... hense remember me saying that i like the titanium finish...

well... anyways... i'll look for a shop with a better rep... 1 bad experience is 1 too many... i'd probably been a different story if you sent it back once and they fixed it no questions asked...

but for now... i must concentrate on bringing it home... lol...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I think there are a few places besides Tripp that will do it. I've seen various places mentioned on other forums...

It was a $1200 1911, so U can understand why I was upset.

Anyway - 2 me, the P99 looks the best hard chromed - and yes, when U mention "chrome," people think of shiney bumper chrome. But, this is a matte finish. They are pretty much holster wear proofed now...


----------



## Out West (Oct 1, 2006)

Ship,

I have recently been on a SW99 buying jag. Between Summit Gun Broker and CDNN I have bought the 9mm, 40S&W, and 45 acp versions. I have to say that these are primo pistols. I am still debating the slide chrome jobs you have used - the melonite seems pretty darn solid. But your posts did influence me to buy into a new pistol line.

I find the lines of the SW99 are more appealing. The round trigger gaurd is more attractive. I also like the rounded slide better on the the SW99 than the angled slide of the P99. I really dig the trigger on my 99's. Its too bad that this model has gone away. I bought an M&P in 40 S&W, its a great pistol is its own right, but the SW99 fits my hand better and offers a trigger set up that I like better.

Did you say that the SW99 was more accurate in your hand than the P99? Is that a reversal from previous posts? If so, more the reason to rue the demise of the SW99.

Out West


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Kewl  - Welcome to the site!

Actually, I said that now that I have the Walther fullsize, I find my Walther to be a tiny bit more accurate. But, thats not to say that I wasn't more than satisfied with my SW99 before I got the Walther. I had my SW99 since Nov 2005. I shot better w/ it than I did with a $1200 1911 I bought in Dec 2005 (which I no longer have). It was kind of frustrating about the 1911  , but I really like the SW99.

Actually, I think it comes down to the actual specimen of the gun. Grab 5 Walthers and 5 SW99s - 1 will probably be more accrate than the others, by a tiny margin. That can happen with any gun.

I found the finish on the SW99 to be a little more scratch resistant than the Walthers - I'm talking about the black coloring thats on top of the melonite and tennifer.

I've seen the SW99 in 45, but always figured that it would have too much muzzle flip in a 45. How do U like it?

Yes, I like both the SW99 and P99s. Thats why I haven't bothered to get into the M&P series. There is no way I'd find a polymer gun I'd prefer more than the 99s.


----------



## Out West (Oct 1, 2006)

No flip problem with the SW99 in 45 acp. The pistol has a bit more mass than the 9 or the 40. I think this helps tame the recoil. Truth is I shot my re-qual for concealed carry with this pistol - without having ever fired it before. Shot 248 out of 250. I can live with that. Because of its size, I will probably carry the 9mm more, but the 45 acp makes a nice piece to put into the night stand.

Out West


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Out West said:


> No flip problem with the SW99 in 45 acp. The pistol has a bit more mass than the 9 or the 40. I think this helps tame the recoil. Truth is I shot my re-qual for concealed carry with this pistol - without having ever fired it before. Shot 248 out of 250. I can live with that. Because of its size, I will probably carry the 9mm more, but the 45 acp makes a nice piece to put into the night stand.
> 
> Out West


Nice


----------

